# Solved: computer not recognizing microphone



## rboyce (Nov 17, 2008)

When i plug my microphone in the appropriate jack of my computer, it is not recognized and consequently
I cannot record any sound. Any help would be very much appreciated.

Thanks
Ron Boyce


----------



## djjohhnyjetson (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok, which mic socket, front or back ?


----------



## rboyce (Nov 17, 2008)

mic is plugged into a sound blaster external sound card which is inserted into -the back of my computer via 
as usb port. I can hear sound ok but can't record anything.-


----------



## djjohhnyjetson (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok.. sounds to me like sound settings on your PC are not quite right.

Which version of windows are you using?


----------



## rboyce (Nov 17, 2008)

I am using windows 7. Not sure how to change settings.


----------



## djjohhnyjetson (Apr 15, 2013)

It's simple enough on Windows 7. right click the sound icon in the bottom right of the screen. click recording properties and make sure that the usb sound card is the default device. You might have to click where it might say something like creative sound blaster mic


----------



## rboyce (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes, i checked and I can see my sound blaster mic, which is checked. That tells me that my mic is
being recognized by my computer.


----------



## djjohhnyjetson (Apr 15, 2013)

Ok do you have any soundblaster software installed on the PC?


----------



## rboyce (Nov 17, 2008)

Good question. No i don't see it listed in Control panel. I do have my cd. Let me reinstall it and get back to you. OK


----------



## rboyce (Nov 17, 2008)

Yes , the soundblaster software is now installed but still no change.


----------



## djjohhnyjetson (Apr 15, 2013)

OK.. definitely sounds like a problem with the sound card, why are you using an external sound card anyways?


----------



## rboyce (Nov 17, 2008)

thought i'd let you know that i solved my problem. A friend of mine dropped by and fixed it. According to him a lot of my system services had been disabled and that was what was causing my problem. I'm really don't know what he was talking about but at least I have my recording back again. Thanks to all you folks for you many posts.

Ron


----------

